# Both bone forearm fractures



## heatherweinmaster@gmail.com (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a general question regarding coding both bone forearm fractures. When coding an ORIF of a both bone forearm fracture, I would use a 25575 when the radius and ulna are both being treated and ICD-10 of S52.9 ish. When then taking the hardware out, 20680 would only be billed once even though two separate incisions, 2 separate plate on 2 separate bones are removed. Is that correct? Thanks for your help.


----------

